
Ask HN: Where to ask dumb movie questions now that IMDB Message Board is gone? - qhoc
I am kinda pissed about IMDB making decision to remove its Message Board months ago. I understand their economic decision. BUT as a foreign born person speaking English as a second language, sometime I just missed parts of the movie and want to ask somewhere. Reddit doesn&#x27;t do it. Google search gave me tons of trash results from professional reviewers. What do you use?
======
qhoc
So basically nobody has dumb question and it's just me???

